# Otocinclus feeding?



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Since my Otos are going to be in QT for a couple weeks to make sure they didn't bring anything icky home with them from the pet store, I purchased Hikari Algae Wafers to feed them until they can get to work cleaning up the ten gallon they are destined for.

I have dropped one algae wafer into their QT tank, but they don't seem to have found it yet. Will one algae wafer (about the size of a quarter, maybe a bit smaller) be sufficient for two Otos? For how long? And when should I expect them to find it? The tank has marbles at the bottom just because those were what I had on-hand when I set it up as a QT tank.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oto's routinely will not eat algae wafer's since they are all wild caught and not even transitioned to dry foods yet. Most algae wafers aren't even good, check the ingredients and watch out for those fillers; Wheat, Corn and Soybean. I've found Omega Veggie wafers to be a bit better but real algae is what they need. You can also use fresh veggies which are taken way more than wafers which I cannot stress enough; are not that good.

I used freshly sliced cucumbers for mine; they loved it! Take it out after 24 hours if they have not eaten it; that goes for all foods. You can also try carrots, zucchini, I've heard of apples as well used. Those are better foods to feed, you can feed twice/three times a week if they eat it. Mine were eating them daily once they realized that it was good food. Thankfully the Otos' I have now were trained to eat dry foods already so they've been eating the Omega One Veggie wafers which have both spirulina and lots of veggie matter in them. I wish NLS made a veggie wafer but alas, they do not lol.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh no! Okay, I need to get them some food ASAP. I thought the algae wafers would feed them and now I feel horrible because that's the only thing I've offered them since I got them!

There is PLENTY of algae in the ten gallon, and I'd love to put them in there since their QT tank is only about 1.5 gallons, but I'm worried about introducing any disease to my precious sorority. What are the signs of a healthy Oto?

I can see what you mean about the algae wafers. I liked the first few ingredients on the package, so I purchased them, but looking closer, I'm not pleased with what I see. Also, they have made the water in the QT tank disgusting in less than 24 hours. I'm talking murkier than you can believe... ugh. My Otos still seem active, though, so that's a good sign, right? They dart around all crazy, then attach themselves to a wall and chill.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

It's best to only get otos if you can put them right into a well established tank with plenty of algae available. I noticed you said otos as in plural, how many are you planning on getting. More than one in a ten gallon is a bad idea. They are big eaters that graze all the time, so what's plenty of algae in a 10g is likely only enough to feed a single oto for a few days. Also the type of algae matters as they don't eat every kind.

As far as finding healthy otos, you want to make sure they've been at the fish store for a little while. Otos are delicate when it comes to acclimating, so the weaker ones will die off at the store in the first week. Then look for the more active ones of the ones that are left. You also want to look for one with a fatter belly as they aren't starving to the point where they are likely to die off quickly.

Also, it you are going to try and feed them vegetables, blanche them first as they will only eat them if they are soft.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

oh, also oto's are probably not the best tankmate for betta's anyway as they come from rivers with strong water flow and enjoy water movement. It's not the end of the world to put them in a tank with water flow, but not the ideal for them.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

My oto's preferred fresh sliced cucumber over blanched which they never touched and I did try multiple times as well after I knew they were eating but they didn't want it. The guppies didn't mind but they did like the regular cucumber just fine. It's up to you and your otos if you want to blanch it or not, try both and see what they like  They may not touch it right away but that's okay, as I said, 24 hours and take it out. Also try to feed in the same place each time so they know where dinner is going to be!

And it sounds like you've got healthy enough otos!


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Mine also had a liking for cucumber and for peas. Also, mine were fine in a 10g with bettas and tetras and in a 25g with bettas and tetras. They do like to be in groups of 3 or larger


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

If you run out of algae you can culture it in a small container with smooth rocks (algae likes that best) and put it in a sunny window for the algae to grow, then you place a few rocks into the tank daily for them to eat and keep switching out rocks to continuously grow the algae for them to eat! So that's another food option  Takes a little while to start so I'd start as soon as you can even while the 10 as algae because they'll eat it all up in a few days ;-)


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Okay guys, I'd like to go ahead and put them into the tank if everyone thinks that will be okay. I got them two days ago and they've been active as can be in their QT tank and showing no signs of disease so far. Since the algae wafers are a disaster and I haven't got carrots, cucumbers, or zucchini (I've been working and haven't had time to run to the store), do you all think it would be alright to go ahead and acclimate them to the ten gallon?


----------



## n25philly (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes, definitely do so. I don't feed mine vegetables, so I can't verify, but I've heard from multiple people they also like romain lettuce.


----------



## BettaPR (Jul 21, 2013)

i feed mine crushed betta pellets and they love it! they still have to clean my glass but betta food is better than nothing.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I tried Romane but they didn't take so well but definitely worth a shot! Got any apples? You can slice that up too.

But yes, the Oto's should be fine to add now


----------

